# 450 Talib leaders and fighters escape prison.



## Militaristic-Liberal (Apr 25, 2011)

They dug a tunnel a couple hundred meters to break them out. I am really really pissed about that. I hope it won't be a really big setback or loss of momentum  in our spring offensive.
http://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2011/04/more_than_450_taliba.php


----------



## AWP (Apr 25, 2011)

And I thought GLA tunnels were the work of Command and Conquer: Generals.

I guess ISAF has a new meaning: I Saw Afghans Fleeing.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 25, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> And I thought GLA tunnels were the work of Command and Conquer: Generals.
> 
> I guess ISAF has a new meaning: I Saw Afghans Fleeing.


Bwahahahaha


----------



## Etype (Apr 26, 2011)

Could there be serious amounts of corruption/TB infiltration within the GIRoA? You decide.


----------



## Militaristic-Liberal (Apr 26, 2011)

Etype said:


> Could there be serious amounts of corruption/TB infiltration within the GIRoA? You decide.


 
More than likely.


----------



## moobob (Apr 26, 2011)

Etype said:


> Could there be serious amounts of corruption/TB infiltration within the GIRoA? You decide.


No way! Reason # 9999 that I prefer the kill in kill/capture despite intel possibilities.


----------



## AWP (Apr 26, 2011)

Etype said:


> Could there be serious amounts of corruption/TB infiltration within the GIRoA? You decide.


 
Not likely. They are our friends and Allies, dedicated to the cause of liberty and virtue of equality. Besides, Afghanistan's history is filled with noble, trustworthy leaders chisled from the same constitutional granite as George Washington.

My buzz is wearing off, time to go burn another chunk of a "Tootsie Roll."


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 26, 2011)

**coughbullshitcough**


----------



## QC (Apr 26, 2011)

Can you dig the Taliban?


----------



## AWP (Apr 26, 2011)

I Seek Afghan Fugitives?


----------



## QC (Apr 26, 2011)

BWAHAHAHA!!


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 26, 2011)

It's Seriously America's Fault.


----------



## Poccington (Apr 27, 2011)

Turn the whole place into a carpark, Pakistan included.


----------



## Militaristic-Liberal (Apr 27, 2011)

Poccington said:


> Turn the whole place into a carpark, Pakistan included.



That would totally solve the problem.


----------



## pardus (Apr 27, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> It's Seriously America's Fault.



Bush's to be specific.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 27, 2011)

You might want to look at my post again mate.


----------



## pardus (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah I got it.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh good. I thought you were going to go on one of your usual anti-Bush tirades for a moment there ;)


----------



## pardus (Apr 27, 2011)

lol not me


----------



## Etype (Apr 28, 2011)

Lets start a 'Has the GWOT fueled the fire of extremist islam?' thread.  We'll see who the REAL libertarians are.


----------

